# Platy and Guppies can Breed? Is this true?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I added 2 female platies to my 10 gallon community last night, it already has 2 male guppies and 5 Espe's Rasboras. They are doing great.  I read that platies and guppies can breed with each other? Is this true? Would the babies be deformed?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's the same as "muppies" aka guppy mollies. Apparently people HAVE bred them.... Although there are rumors of it being true, there is no stated true fact, or experiment that says "yes, it is true!" They are completely different species.

As for platys and swords, yes. But... Guppies and platys? no. 

Although they basically cannot successfully breed, it won't stop the males :lol: Most male livebearers try to mate with any female livebearer...of his own kind or not! I had a little endler who loved loved LOVED my balloon molly Mama :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

+1

Also, guppies have both male and female parts, I warn you, you may not just have 2 males for much longer, they can change gender to breed-creepy...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They all start as females and morph into males when they want to xD It's weird.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhh yes sorry I had it the wrong way round...you should be ok then with males


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD Yup haha. -falls out of chair- o_o My budgie laughed at me laughing at the thought of muppies. what the heck.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i didnt think platys and guppies could breed but it is true. i saw it with my own eyes.
i was a someones house who had a small pond about the size of a bathtub. i was looking at the fish and thought how wierd. they look like platys but also guppies. then i looked closely and saw that he had some platys and guppies in there and then the half breed "pluppies" ...

i asked if that was a different type of fish and he said no. they crossbred. 

so its definately possible.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

pmsl sounds like something you would use to wash your floor... 

Marktrc-Awesoooooooooooome!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

*phew* 

Then why does the TFK profile say they can?


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> *phew*
> 
> Then why does the TFK profile say they can?


Huh? Platys and guppies CAN cross breed.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm confused. Sorry Mark, I hadn't read your post properly before.  So they were definately corss-bred?


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I'm confused. Sorry Mark, I hadn't read your post properly before.  So they were definately corss-bred?


Yep. Who knows if that was a rare case but it is possible. Their was a lot of them in the pond too.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a completely off-topic question. lol Do you need heaters for tanks in Hawaii, or does the room temperature warm enough?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Well . . .

SOMETHING must have bred in my tank because I have 5 or 6 baby fish swimming around. ._.

They have to be platies, as the females were kept with males at the store, and they haven't been in the tank long enough to get pregnant with the guppies.

I tried to catch them to put them in a breeder net, but they were too fast. I nearly killed one trying to catch it, it tried to hide under a bunch of gravel. 

They are eating flakes, I feed my fish ground up flakes anyway as that's all the guppies will eat. . . So, they are eating the leftover food falling to the bottom. 

The plan is to wait until they are a bit bigger to catch them. 

BABY FISH ARE SO CUTE!!


----------

